# Sugoicon--I'm hoping I can go...



## FanaticRat (Sep 30, 2007)

So I went to my first Anime Convention this year, ColossalCon, and it was pretty neat, although I was kinda disappointed I couldn't go with just my friends (I've got nothing against my family, but..). Anyway, my friends are planning on going to Sugoicon (am I spelling that right?) this year, and I'm hoping I can go, since I'm short on cash.

But anyway, anyone ever been there and can tell me what it's like, or anyone planning on going? Is there any furry stuff there (I know at CollosalCon, there were people with tails, fursuits, etc., but I'm just wondering). I'm not interested in the 18 or older stuff, though, so...


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 1, 2007)

never heard of sugoicon before, only anime convention i know about is Okaton in Baltimore, and from what i've heard, it's amazing.


----------



## Oddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Yay ColossalCon! Yay SugoiCon!
(And yes, you are spelling it right.)

SugoiCon is a very laid-back convention. They usually get between 1,300 and 2,000 attendees each year. All of SugoiCon's programming is anime-related. _There is no furry stuff._ You may see dealers selling anime-style ears and tails, but nothing like any furry convention. Ears and tails are worn because people think it makes 'em look cute; right out of their favorite series or something along those lines. Feel free to wear your ears and tail though! And find me~~! I'll be in main events the entire weekend. I'll be behind the sound board. 

My mate wore his tail at ColossalCon. (You may have seen him running around.) And the fursuiters were there (to my surprise) probably because of him. For ColossalCon: I'm close friends with practically the entire "Head of [Insert Department Here]" staff. I made sure that if fursuiters showed up, they were treated with more respect than ever. (And they were, to my knowledge.)


----------

